# 2 figure questions



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,

I'm soon going to make a hoard of people in 7/8 scale.

Here's a test figure, connected with 16 ga aluminum wire, predrilled with thumb drill. It is posted beside my steel engine on 32mm track (18" gauge)


The hips have to be lowered some, I know


I'm using wood instead of resin castings to save on resin (I can mass produce these parts with my router) and I prefer working in wood


1. I'm thinking of filling in the segments with either 1:1 putty sticks (the kind you kneed); or self-hardening clay. Any ideas?

2. Once the segments are filled in and hardened, the figure will become rigid. Anyone know how to make a figure that flexes without looking dorky like the segmented figures sold in toy stores


thanks


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks Great. 
You definitely are headed in the right direction. Your idea with the puddy or self hardening clay is excellent. You can even use bakeable clay as long as its temp isn't high enough to burn wood. 
As far as making them with joints that don't look dorky,,, thats a challenge at that scale. If you have a lot of patience, you could make a fully articulated armature sculpt it over with plasticine, then coat it with latex. Vulcanizing the latex without ruining the sculpture is a trick I haven't mastered, if you don't vulcanize the latex, it will deteriorate fast. 
I'm looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks; this morning I was thinking I could possibly hide the joints with clothing instead of merely painting clothing. I'd need to use a fabric with very fine weave to keep it scale, however. 

OTOH, I may just mass produce these in different positions so I can just grab a different figure for what I need 

I'll be mass producing these using a router, jig and templates


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Instead of whole figures in different poses. Make separate arms and legs in different positions. Stick together whatever combination you need, then cover the joint with putty and sand smooth.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Mik, excellent suggestion. 
SE18. At that scale you might be able to pull the cloth thing off. Silk would work best if you get the really fine weave. I saw an articulated example of a guy pushing a coal cart that was very good, I wish I could remember the link address to that youtube example. It was fantastic.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Silk seems to be a very shiny or glass material. For larger figures felt or even paper napkins might be suitabel. 

At art shops they sell these movable puppets in different seizes for a few Euro. Probably made somewhere in the thrird world 










My example in the picture is approx 125 mm high. Quite suitable for 7/8th scale. 


Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

